# NE GA Ultimate Adventures Deer Hunt Pics



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 14, 2016)

The 2016 NE GA Ultimate adventure deer hunt was November 4,5 in Comer GA.  72 Disabled folks enjoyed a 2 day deer hunt.  Hunting was slow on Friday with only 1 deer and a pig killed but turned on on Saturday. We ended up with 24 deer killed on Saturday. Thanks to all the landowners, guides and volunteers that made this hunt a success. 
We had disabled participants come from 6 states and as far away as Oregon.  All they want is the opportunity that they cant get many places. All they need is a little help.  The volunteers get as much from the experience as the participants. Its a life changing experience for all involved.  The most touching story for me this year was a disabled feller from Florida that had not been deer hunting since 1990 when he was injured.  The smiles and hugs from this man made the whole hunt worth while.  He even killed a deer too but had a ball even without the kill.
Check out the facebook album for all the pictures.  The smiles tells the whole story more than the pictures of the kills

Kevin




Ronald

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Outdoor...4/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1164505286919728


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 14, 2016)

LaDonna


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 14, 2016)

Sammie


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 14, 2016)

Jeff D


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 14, 2016)

Todd


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 14, 2016)

My Buddy Gerald


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 14, 2016)

Joe S


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 14, 2016)

Ryder


----------



## oops1 (Nov 14, 2016)

That's great stuff right there.. Thanks for sharing.


----------

